# Am I the only one who hasn't seen this before?



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

I applaud them and wish I could go...

http://m.chron.com/life/article/Bare-Knuckle-Babes-are-sisters-in-noodling-5651334.php


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yup Daddy likey!!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm willing to bet only 3 or 4 of them actually noodle, the rest just model.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Idk. They look like serious noodlers to me!


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

They'd be welcome on my boat any day!:bounce:


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I love a good woman who can noodle up some catfish haha


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Have y'all ever tried it? If so, what's your biggest catch?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way back last century we noodled Lake Reno just west of OK city.
Lots of rip rap and many big Flat Heads, Ops, Yellow Cat (take your pick of names)
The biggest I ever got out of the water alone was 49 pounds. I was got a stringer through a 63 pounder but released the cord when it was obvious he was going to drowned me in deep water. 
My pals found it in the same hole the next day and got it out.
We never killed a fish. We put most in smaller 8 to 10 acre flood control lakes to keep the bream and small bass.
The Reno lake is now closed to noodling by the county.

Good golly, that gal in the pink shirt has two nice...............Pomoxis nigromaculatus.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Good enough noodlers that they don't even get their hair wet. Models.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

HollyH451 said:


> I applaud them and wish I could go...
> 
> I thought the same thing.


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never considered going noodling myself, but I feel that they could probably convince me...


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

Can I help?


----------

